# Shower head on glass wall



## Drewp311 (Sep 17, 2011)

Have a customer that would like me to mount a shower head on a glass wall. The valve is on the back wall and he will have a half wall of glass on the side. His goal is to have the shower head on the glass so it looks like the water is flowing out of the glass. I ran the water from the valve over head and hung a wing ell close to the wall. The only thing I can think to do is come down with a long straight shower arm and put an elbow on it for the shower head to screw into. Any advice on how to secure the head better and make it look like it comes out o the glass?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

That customer sure has been waiting a while for that shower head in a glass wall.

You posted the same question on the 16th of this month.

Oh and by the way the "Hammer" will be along shortly to assist you in your endeavor... Wait for it...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> That customer sure has been waiting a while for that shower head in a glass wall.
> 
> You posted the same question on the 16th of this month.
> 
> Oh and by the way the "Hammer" will be along shortly to assist you in your endeavor... Wait for it...


Yup , glass walls and a hammer go têt-a-têt!


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Hammer+glass= good times!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Hoo boy, will it ever quit?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I guess the 9mm or AK didn't work. No wonder the Soviet Union fell.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

DesertOkie said:


> I guess the 9mm or AK didn't work. No wonder the Soviet Union fell.


:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Drewp311 said:


> Have a customer that would like me to mount a shower head on a glass wall. The valve is on the back wall and he will have a half wall of glass on the side. His goal is to have the shower head on the glass so it looks like the water is flowing out of the glass. I ran the water from the valve over head and hung a wing ell close to the wall. The only thing I can think to do is come down with a long straight shower arm and put an elbow on it for the shower head to screw into. Any advice on how to secure the head better and make it look like it comes out o the glass?


I'd say call a master licensed plumber I'm shure he/she can help

it takes a plumber to make a plumber


----------



## rlsv47 (Nov 9, 2021)

Drewp311 said:


> Have a customer that would like me to mount a shower head on a glass wall. The valve is on the back wall and he will have a half wall of glass on the side. His goal is to have the shower head on the glass so it looks like the water is flowing out of the glass. I ran the water from the valve over head and hung a wing ell close to the wall. The only thing I can think to do is come down with a long straight shower arm and put an elbow on it for the shower head to screw into. Any advice on how to secure the head better and make it look like it comes out o the glass?


I know its been 10yrs but im in the same boat. What did you end up doing? My plan is to mount a hand held to the glass panel. Im just looking for a best adhesive.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

rlsv47 said:


> I know its been 10yrs but im in the same boat. What did you end up doing? My plan is to mount a hand held to the glass panel. Im just looking for a best adhesive.


Use plexiglass


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

rlsv47 said:


> I know its been 10yrs but im in the same boat. What did you end up doing? My plan is to mount a hand held to the glass panel. Im just looking for a best adhesive.


Just drill the glass, with a ceramic tile bit, really slow and use oil to cool and lube the bite.


----------

